# Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem



## sechzger (14. Januar 2009)

*Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*

Hi!
Ich habe jahrelang Zone Alarm mit meinem Windows XP benutzt. Jetzt hab ich nen neuen Rechner mit Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit und da geht der Käse nicht. Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Gibt´s ne Freeware Firewall die was taugt und mit 64-bit Betriebssystemen funzt?
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!!!
Lg
sechzger


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*

hast du nen router? wenn ja, dann brauchst du kleine firewall, sofern du per virenprogramm dafür sorgst, dass du beim selber installieren von programmen nicht auf nen trojaner reinfällst (und selbst den würde die windowsfirewall dann erstmal blocken).


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*

Evtl möchte er auch programme beim rausgehen hindern.

Ich habe mit COMODO gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert einzustellen, dafür läuft es wie eine eins und blockt laut diversen test auch mit am besten.


----------



## sechzger (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Evtl möchte er auch programme beim rausgehen hindern.
> 
> Ich habe mit COMODO gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert einzustellen, dafür läuft es wie eine eins und blockt laut diversen test auch mit am besten.


Hast du die Beta oder normal?


----------



## Kadauz (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Evtl möchte er auch programme beim rausgehen hindern.
> 
> Ich habe mit COMODO gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert einzustellen, dafür läuft es wie eine eins und blockt laut diversen test auch mit am besten.



dito!
Ich hab die normale!


----------



## rebel4life (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*

Eine Softwarefirewall ist sowieso unnütz, du brauchst keine, das ist nur eine trügerische Sicherheit. Wer würde ein Geländer aus Pappe bauen? Richtig, niemand, denn es sieht zwar aus wie ein Geländer, wenn man sich aber dagegenlehnt nützt es nichts.


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*

Im Gegensatz zur XP-Firewall kannst du die Firewall unter Vista auch für ausgehenden Verkehr konfigurieren.
Dazu mußt du in der Systemsteuerung unter Verwaltung den Punkt "Windows Firewall mit erweiterter Sicherheit" als Administrator aufrufen.
Dann hast du Zugriff auf die Einstellungsoptionen und kannst sowohl ausgehende, als auch eingehende Regeln definieren.


----------



## PatSend (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Freeware Firewall für 64-bit-Betriebssystem*



aurionkratos schrieb:


> Evtl möchte er auch programme beim rausgehen hindern.
> 
> Ich habe mit COMODO gute erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar ein wenig kompliziert einzustellen, dafür läuft es wie eine eins und blockt laut diversen test auch mit am besten.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Mit COMODO bin ich sehr zufrieden, man muss halt nur Englisch verstehen.


----------

